# Sinamics S110 mit Messtaster und EPOS



## CNC840D (14 Oktober 2009)

Hallo an alle Antriebsspezialisten 

ich soll mit einem Sinamics S110 eine Linearachse mit Kugelrollspindel und aufgebauter Laserlichtschranke an eine Schleifscheibe fahren und dabei den Durchmesser der Scheibe bestimmen.
Sobald die Laserlichtschranke eine steigende Flanke auslößt soll der Antrieb stoppen und der Messwert an einen Roboter übergeben werden damit dieser dann mit den neuen Werten das Werkstück bearbeiten kann (siehe angehängte Skizze).

Da ich mit der Bico Technik noch so meine Sorgen habe hab ich beschlossen mich ans Forum zu wenden. 

Ich stelle mir vor den Einfachpositionierer mit Telegramm 110 zu verwenden und über die MDI Sollwertvorgabe mit dem maximalen Verfahrweg als Sollwert die Messfahrt zu starten. Sobald dann der Messtaster betätigt wird sollte der Restweg Antriebs intern gelöscht werden und der Wert an eine WINAC MP2008 über Profibus zu übergeben. Der dann seinerseits den Wert an den Roboter übergibt. Diese Vorgehensweise wird bei der Sinumerik 810/840D so mit MEAS und DELTG oder so ähnlich praktiziert. Die eigentliche Ansteuerung (Start/Stopp usw. sind nicht das Problem. 
Nun meine Frage:
geht das überhaupt so und wenn ja was muß ich im Antrieb wie und mit was verschalten. Wie gesagt Sinamics ist absolutes Neuland und Bico hab ich auch noch nie gemacht. Steh grad ein bisschen auf dem Schlauch 

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten

CNC840D


----------



## Guste (26 Juni 2011)

Du muß eventuell noch das Protokoll erweitern. Einfach mit dem Tastersignal das Anfahren abbrechen. Dann den Istwert übertragen. Da der Robi ja auch nicht so obergenau ist reicht ja der Motorgeber aus. Hier am einfachsten Absolutgeber.
[FONT=&quot]Denke die SinamicsS120 mit CU310DP [/FONT]wäre hier richtig


----------

